# Twilight kidded...TRIPLETS



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well finally Twilight decided it was time...she gave us 3 precious babies.

Never had triplets before..only twins..

2 boys and a GIRL!! sooo excited! Pic isn't the greatest, but here they are.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!!
More photos?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Lots of bouncing babies


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How exciting.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

More photos this evening...letting them settle in with their mama..


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Twilight kidded...TRIPLETS (more pics added)*

little girl


two boys (the two black ones are Twilights) The other light colored buck is Midnights..he wanted to say hello


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

How cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute!
I just realized if you click on the photo you can see them bigger. :doh:


----------



## Bobbyesox (May 29, 2011)

How cool! I haven't had triplet goat babies since we had three bucklings born on Christmas Eve. We were gonna name them after the three Wise Men, but they ended up just being Curly, Larry and Moe. Very cute kidlets.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cute! :wink:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

They are so tiny! And cute...congrats!


----------

